# [ H ] Death n Decay, Gilneas Sw 5/6 sucht für Wotlk !



## clydecreme (1. Oktober 2008)

Da wir in den letzten Tagen eingie neue Gesichter begrüßen durften, ist vorerst Aufnahmenstop bis Raidbeginn mit Wotlk und bis wir genau sagen können ob es nötig wird sich noch weiter zu verstärken. Vielen dank an alle Bewerber und sry an die die wir abgelehnt haben - probiert es einfach nochmal zu Raidbeginn von Wotlk ( so etwa 2 Wochen nach Wotlk Release )  

Spielersuche : Stand: 26.10.2008

Priester: Closed
Paladine: Closed
Schamanen: Closed
Magier: Closed
Schurken: Closed
Hexenmeister: Closed
Druiden: Closed
Jäger: Closed
Krieger: Closed

Um aufgenommen zu werden, müsst ihr die folgenden Anforderungen erfüllen:

1. Equip:

Euer Equip muss unserem momentanen Raidstand angepasst sein, d.h. wir wollen keine Leute aus den T5 Instanzen erstmal durch BT/MH ziehen, sodass sie erst nach Wochen bereit sind um an unseren Sunwell Raids teilnehmen zu können. Gear aus T6 Instanzen muss also vorhanden sein und vorhandenes Sunwell Gear erhöht eure Aufnahmechancen.

2. Skill:

Ihr müsst euren Charakter in allen Situationen nahezu perfekt beherrschen und immer die Übersicht behalten können. Spieler die sich Skillungen und Spielweise einfach nur abschauen, werden im aktuellen Content nicht weit kommen.

3. Aktivität:

Wir haben zurzeit 4 Raids in unserem Raidkalender pro ID, und wir erwarten eine Raidanmeldung von 75%. Aktivität wird bei uns auch außerhalb der Raids groß geschrieben, einfach nur für einen Raid Online kommen und danach wieder Offline gehen liegt nicht in unserem Interesse.

4. Wiperesistenz und Kritikfähigkeit:

Da wir eine Gilde sind die ihren Fokus auf neue Bosse legt, wird eine Wiperesisenz erwartet, wer nach einem Wipeabend sagt, dass er keine Lust mehr darauf hat, ist bei uns falsch. Dazu kommt das man immer sein bestes geben muss und bei Fehlern auch mal Kritik einstecken kann, ansonsten werdet ihr es nicht lange aushalten bei uns.

5. Stabilität:

Ihr solltet über eine stabile und gute Internetleitung verfügen. Dauerdiscos und Lags am laufenden Band bringen uns nicht nach vorne, ganz im Gegenteil sie werfen uns zurück. Des Weiteren müsst ihr über ein funktionierendes Headset und Teamspeak verfügen und dies auch benutzen können, sollte es vonnöten sein.

6. Verhalten und das Alter:

Ihr solltet mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein und euch auch entsprechend benehmen können. Kiddies oder Leute die unsere Raidzeiten nicht erfüllen können, brauchen wir nicht. Da du unseren Gildennamen unter deinem Spielernamen dauerhaft herumträgst, solltest du auch zum wohl der Gilde Handeln und keine Flames oder abzocken durchziehen. Das behandeln deiner Gildenkollegen mit Respekt, ist ebenso ein Kriterium für uns.

7. Raids und co.

Wir verlangen von jedem Spieler, dass er zu den Raids mit allen möglichen Materialien auftaucht um seinen Char bis in die Haarspitzen zu buffen und so das Maximale rausholt. Ihr solltet stets den Willen haben zu den besten zu gehören und euch dementsprechend vorab zu Bossen Informationen besorgen.

8. Raidzeiten:

* Montags - 19.00 - ~23.00 Uhr
* Dienstags - 19.00 - ~23.00 Uhr
* Donnerstags - 19.00 - ~23.00 Uhr
* Sonntags - 16.00 - ~23.00 Uhr

Was ihr von uns erwarten könnt:

1. Leute die aktiv und motiviert den aktuellen Content bewältigen wollen.
2. Raids in BT, Sunwell und vllt Hyjal.
3. Ein faires DKP-System.
4. Eine Gilde die mit WotLK weiterhin besteht und dort Naxxramas, Obsidian Sanctum und darauf folgende Instanzen erfolgreich raiden will.
5. Twinks auf allen Stufen.
6. Runs auf 10er Instanzen wie Karazhan und Zul'Aman

Aktueller Raidstand:

* MH: 5/5
* BT: 9/9
* Sunwell: 5/6

Solltet ihr euch in den Anforderungen wieder finden, dann scheut euch nicht eine Bewerbung zu schreiben.

Hierzu meldet euch einfach auf *http://www.dnd-gilneas.de *oder InGame bei Schamara, Blubberbernd, Slayercloud oder Narcotic.


----------



## clydecreme (2. Oktober 2008)

/update


----------



## clydecreme (6. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (9. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (10. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (14. Oktober 2008)

/update Felmyst ist nun auch noch pre-nerf down und Twins werden auch noch bis zum addon fallen !

gogogo meldet euch !


----------



## clydecreme (14. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (17. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (18. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (19. Oktober 2008)

/push 

der patch machts möglich Twins gerade down gegangen nach nur 3 Trys überhaupt ! Muru inc


----------



## clydecreme (20. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (20. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (21. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (22. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (23. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (24. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## clydecreme (26. Oktober 2008)

Da wir in den letzten Tagen eingie neue Gesichter begrüßen durften, ist vorerst Aufnahmenstop bis Raidbeginn mit Wotlk und bis wir genau sagen können ob es nötig wird sich noch weiter zu verstärken. Vielen dank an alle Bewerber und sry an die die wir abgelehnt haben - probiert es einfach nochmal zu Raidbeginn von Wotlk ( so etwa 2 Wochen nach Wotlk Release )


----------

